# Help with snow conditions Jamestown/Bismarck



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm going to head to ND this weekend for some night hunting but don't have a clue what the snow conditions are between Jamestown and Bismarck. Can anyone help me?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There isn't any snow west of Jamestown....only east.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks. That's what I was afraid of!!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I just drove down 94 from Dickinson all the way to fargo just yesterday on my way back from hunting the badlands and the Jamestown/Bismarck area has little or no snow at all. There was great snow cover early last week but it was about 40 degrees yesterday and it all melted but farther east near fargo/valley city there is still good snow cover.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Jaybic how did the hunt go?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Brad, Had a great time but man can we find ways not to kill coyotes! The first 3-4 days it was about 5-9 degrees above 0 and 5-20 mph winds which is nearly perfect! We seen a total of 12, had one more howling at us. Of those we called in 6 and ended up with 3. I called in a double but didnt see the second one until he was running away. I was lip-squeaking another one and my buddy didnt hear me and got back on the call and scared my coyote away only to call a different one in to 80 yards with no round in the chamber of his 6mm bolt gun. We called in another one and hit him hard and he died on posted land and the rancher would not let us go get him. NOT a nice guy!

For all the new callers, here is what we now know. Coyotes do not wait for you to load your gun while they are at your stand. You must load said gun before the coyote shows up! Not kidding it really happended.

Next coyote, next day comes in and my same buddy gets into a fight with his shooting sticks and gets winded in the process at 14 YARDS! He misses as it is running away and I made my luckiest shot ever and hit her in the back of the head running away at 306 paces! I shoot an ar-15 and missed 5 times prior to connecting but I just about tipped over when I heard the "pop" and she rolled. I also missed one at 280 yards that hung up on us later on.

After that the winds started blowing hard and and it warmed up to about 40 degrees and that was that but all in all a great time.

Brad, one questions tho, The coyotes were not at all vocal. We would stop and howl at dawn and dusk and nothing. They were nuts for the rabbit squaller and I had one light up over a hill on his own but when I howled back with a young male/female type howl he left. Whats up with that? any ideas

Jaybic


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

a lot of yearlings tring to find a territory to own and don't really want to let their location be known incase they are in anothers territory that they don't want to fight. The howling will start to increase at the end of this month a little and get really good at the end of January when the territories and pairs have been established


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Brad, I am going back out on january 6th for 11 days and hopefully they will be more vocal. I am probably not hunting the classic but if it all works out I do want to catch the seminars and maybe get a chance to meet some of you on this forum. 
Take it easy,

Jaybic


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh c'mon find a partner and hunt the classic it could end up paying for your whole trip :beer:


----------

